# It's been a while...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

We haven't seen Barbie in a while, turns out she's been birding.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They need a farmer Barbie. One with ancient farm equipment that keeps her farm up and running.


----------

